# I work at Dairy Queen



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

For my part-time job that supplies my technological gasms like my Computer, my XBAWKS 360, my DS Lite and all the little knicknacks for it, my TV, my Technical Drawing Supplies (Wacom.) and to the things that fuel my everyday life, my rent, my heat during the winter, my car, my gas, and my .36 cent Ramen and off brand soda and my college, I work at Dairy Queen. A fine establishment, as you may know, that sells delightful dairy based treats. And especially at the Dairy Queen I work at, we sell our COPYRIGHTED food.

SOOOOOOO because of my meager/shitty $8 an hour job, ASK ME ANYTHING. And I shall deliver to the best of my knowlege.

I will answer all questions according to order, and I will try not to miss anyone. If this does become popular I'll catalog all the questions.


So let's begin!

-Mr. M


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh man. Dairy Queen. I worked there for 2 days before I quit. Worst fucking job I have ever had in my life. I hated it from the first second, and I would never ever ever work there again. How do you feel about it?


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, This is how I feel about my job:

Seeing all the people come in and eat the food you give them becomes horrifying to watch. As I wait for food to come up to give it to them, it becomes disgusting to watch them chow down their blizzards. I just can't help but feel I'm helping with the effort of society's downfall. Feeding people thousands of calories per meal. I just want to vomit right there. Yes, as an employee I like to include some tasty treats to myself everyonce in awhile. A blizzard here in there. But the same people come in everyday and you can't help but feel bad for serving them.

Sometimes watching the kids kick and scream because they want ice cream and the parents say no stetilizes you a little...

I'm sad now ;_;


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you get free food?


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually, that reminds me. Today I dropped my friend off at Dairy Queen (he works there), and there was a fat guy outside playing with Devil Sticks, so I asked my friend what was up with this guy. He told me that he comes every day to get an Oreo blizzard, which I, for some reason, found really funny. Just this fat guy by himself out back by them dumpster playing with Devil Sticks, and coming in for a break to get his blizzard. Funny, but also sad


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Do you get free food?


Nope. Our Dairy Queen is constantly losing money somehow so the only benefits are free beverages while on shift, and half-off food on break time only. You only get a break if you work 4 or more hours. When I first started, I got a lot of 3 1/2 hour shifts. Pissed off beyond pissiness itself.

Plus 15-minutes does not give you time to enjoy a blizzard you just made.


----------



## Dylan (Jun 26, 2008)

go vegan.


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> go vegan.


Hypothetically, I do. Our Salads still have a shit-load of calories in them.

Plus I know the come-back, "Why don't you bring your own food..."

;_; I can barely afford Cheap packs of Ramen and Gallons of Milk....


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 26, 2008)

What kind of psycho parent brings their kid to DQ and denies them ice cream treats ?

Why do they advertise DQ burgers on tv all the time but at least in Colorado hardly any actually serve grill items ?

If a customer murders an incompetent employee do they get a discount and/or punch card ?

Why the fuck are blizzards so expensive ?


----------



## Sevael (Jun 26, 2008)

Why does DQ sometimes use salted peanuts?  That totally ruins a Peanut Buster Parfait.  Salt + chocolate = gross


----------



## science (Jun 26, 2008)

Sevael said:
			
		

> Why does DQ sometimes use salted peanuts?  That totally ruins a Peanut Buster Parfait.  Salt + chocolate = gross



You must have never had a chocolate covered pretzel!


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> What kind of psycho parent brings their kid to DQ and denies them ice cream treats ?
> 
> Why do they advertise DQ burgers on tv all the time but at least in Colorado hardly any actually serve grill items ?
> 
> ...



Bastard, cruel and unusual parents. That's who.

Certain DQ's will only sell what's available to them or what they can and can't afford. Also its based on what will sell.

No, but a free corpse of an incompetent employee is available.

Prices are going up. DQ is changing into the DQ Grill & Chill by 2011. Big changes to the outer and inner looks of DQ. Alot of money being spent. Prices must raise. Like I said before, my DQ raises it's prices practically every 5 days, thus Large Blizzards are $4.79.... $5 for a large blizzard.... ;_;


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

Sevael said:
			
		

> Why does DQ sometimes use salted peanuts?  That totally ruins a Peanut Buster Parfait.  Salt + chocolate = gross



Agreeable to the Chocolate Pretzel Comment.

BUT! To answer your question. They're cheaper that way.


----------



## Sevael (Jun 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> You must have never had a chocolate covered pretzel!


I'm not a fan of mixing salt and sweets.

Regardless, it's not the proper way to make treats like the Peanut Buster Parfait.  They don't always use salted peanuts, but the odd time they do, and the worst is when you get a scoop of peanuts from the bottom of the container -- you get like a teaspoon of salt in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's completely inedible at that point.


----------



## Strokemouth (Jun 26, 2008)

Does your Dairy Queen still hold the Blizzard upside-down before giving it to the customer?

We only have a couple of DQ's around here and I haven't been to one in a long time, but it seems like they stopped holding them upside-down a while ago.


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

Strokemouth said:
			
		

> Does your Dairy Queen still hold the Blizzard upside-down before giving it to the customer?
> 
> We only have a couple of DQ's around here and I haven't been to one in a long time, but it seems like they stopped holding them upside-down a while ago.



Nope. Apparently we stopped before I came to work. Some of our blizzards suck tremendously. They're all really leaky. We turn them upside down, they come falling out.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 26, 2008)

well then you people have faulty ingredients or employees or SOMETHING cause they always flip em over here


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> well then you people have faulty ingredients or employees or SOMETHING cause they always flip em over here



Well I'll give you the low down on this then. Dairy Queen really prides itself with it's thick Ice Cream. When just right, the ice cream can hold the viscosity very well and now tip out of upside down cups, therefore, a blizzard of perfect porportions should technically be able to hold it's shape and stay in the cup.

As time goes on, many DQ's stop doing this do to complaining customers, such as the, "OMG, IT JUST FELL OUT." Also, our blizzards are starting to range from the quick and easy, to the incredibly messy and gooey. A Banana Split Blizzard, Has the Soft Serve, Banana, Strawberry + Sauce, Pineapple + sauce, and Chocolate Sauce. Horrible sticky and gooey concoction. IMO, worst blizzard you could hold upside down...

Also more DQ's away from Midstream areas, more southern or more states by the coast tend to stay classic, these guys may still have the old fashion shit, but none of the new stuff.


----------



## granville (Jun 26, 2008)

A long time ago, my family used to take yearly trips to Sanibel Island Florida and it was a tradition to go to dairy Queen after a day at the beach (at night). I don't even know why. Dairy Queens used to be VERY scarce where I live (Nashville Tennessee) and we only ever went to one in Florida. Now they're everywhere and seem to have gone WAY downhill from what I've heard.

I used to get a coke float (coke and vanilla ice cream). DQ had the best. Do they still serve these and are they still any good?

I now get the Rice Dream non-dairy vanilla ice cream (or whatever brand is available) and make my own coke-floats (I'm a vegan).


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 26, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> well then you people have faulty ingredients or employees or SOMETHING cause they always flip em over here


Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They always flip it over and it stays there


----------



## lagman (Jun 26, 2008)

Where are my free samples?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Where are my free samples?



Just run down to your local DQ and tell em Mr Malice sent ya for a free samples. Worked for me! >_>


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Where are my free samples?
> 
> Sorry we're extremely cheap. Too cheap to give you samples.
> 
> QUOTE(WildWon @ Jun 26 2008, 09:40 AM)Just run down to your local DQ and tell em Mr Malice sent ya for a free samples. Worked for me! >_>



Fine, take it out of my paycheck, you'll just be starvin' another college kid down on his luck


----------



## Scathraax (Jun 26, 2008)

What the hell is the Tin Roof blizzard/sundae (I can't remember which of those two it was) that I keep seeing on the sign? I never go to DQ, so I can't ask the people that work there.


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I used to get a coke float (coke and vanilla ice cream). DQ had the best. Do they still serve these and are they still any good?




Yesm. We still have 'em, and fortunately they're the only thing I can eat there anymore. Root Beer Float still good tho.


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> What the hell is the Tin Roof blizzard/sundae (I can't remember which of those two it was) that I keep seeing on the sign? I never go to DQ, so I can't ask the people that work there.



Tin Roof Brownie Blizzard is is a combination of Mini-Brownie Pieces, Cocoa Fudge, and the kicker, Choco-covered peanuts. Of course mixed up in the usual DQ fashion. I have seen people get this in a sundae though too.

Pro-tip: Get mediums of anything when asked the size. It's the best deal.


----------



## Westside (Jun 26, 2008)

I work at Tim Hourtons now that I quit heavy labourer, it's actually pretty terrible too.  I get only 2 breaks for 8 hours which are around 10 to 15 minutes an entire shift, only $8.75 an hour (minimum wage) and the only good thing I can think of is the fact that almost everything in the store is free.  Trust me, after a while, you'll get used to any kind of job.  One summer, I even did construction, I nearly died in the beginning, but I got used to it.


----------



## Scathraax (Jun 26, 2008)

Mr Malice said:
			
		

> Tin Roof Brownie Blizzard is is a combination of Mini-Brownie Pieces, Cocoa Fudge, and the kicker, Choco-covered peanuts. Of course mixed up in the usual DQ fashion. I have seen people get this in a sundae though too.
> 
> Pro-tip: Get mediums of anything when asked the size. It's the best deal.



That sounds... not so good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I shall avoid it should I ever venture over to DQ. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 26, 2008)

ZML said:
			
		

> Mr Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well if you don't like that, it's alright because most DQ's have thrown it out by now. Here is some interesting facts:
*Next Month's blizzard: Girl Scout's Thin Mint
*Next Month's Food special: Chili Cheese Dog meal for (Some cheap price, up to the store)
*My fave. Blizzard is an Oreo Cheesecake after that it's Cookie Dough
*I work front and back. Not at the same time, just different days. My boss likes to keep me up front.
*Iron Grilled Sandwhiches are very good, like a grilled club sandwhich.
*Unfortunately the Ultimate BLT Iron Grilled Sandwhich will kill you, 7 pieces of bacon on it.
*Dairy Queens just got rid of the hot hickory BBQ sauce for the Chicken Strips, now there is a cold sauce available behind the counter
*No matter what the price, we're still losing money
*All DQ stores must make the change to become a DQ Grill & Chill by 2011.
*DQ Grill and Chills Offers the same food and products but with a new more close to home feel, with a more urban, rural enviorment feel to it when inside.


----------



## PBC (Jun 26, 2008)

I've only seen 2 DQs in my life. And only gone in once. I can't justify spending 5 bucks on an icecream. Even when I was a kid...

All I can do when I think about DQ is sing this song by MC Chris. Its called DQ blizzard.



Name's MC, my band's the Lee Majors.
Put us on the bill, and boy ya hit paydirt.
When I'm on the mic, girlies wanna flizzirt,
but I tell' em chill like a DQ Blizzard. 
Help me like a DQ Blizzard, D-DQ Blizzard. 
Help me like a DQ Blizzard, D-DQ Blizzard.

Lyrics...you know you want them


----------



## P33KAJ3W (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you ever offer the kids cones in the Baseball caps anymore?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2008)

How long did it take you perfect the swirl the for ice cream cones?


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 27, 2008)

P33KAJ3W said:
			
		

> Do you ever offer the kids cones in the Baseball caps anymore?



Not that I know of. My DQ stopped giving away toys a long time ago. Everytime I go out to our sheds... there are boxes and boxes of toys.

BTW everyone, I just got back from a shitty day.


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 27, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> How long did it take you perfect the swirl the for ice cream cones?



About a day for the swirl but not joking you, 5 weeks for the fucking cone. Just to get the balls right and the right shape, the right size, the right weight... The swirl was the easiest to the bitch that was the cone.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you ever--or witnessed some coworker--spitting in or doing something gross to a troublesome customers food?


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 27, 2008)

Nope. We're very civil for a fast-food store. Ice Cream since it's done in front of customers, too hard to mess with peoples food. However the cooks in back are a unknown, they could but I'm sure they don't.


----------



## JPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Would you like fries with that shake?


----------



## Mr Malice (Jun 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Would you like fries with that shake?



Ugh. This just puts me right back at that, "Feels like I'm corrupting the population." feeling. I'M MAKING PEOPLE FAT AND DISGUSTING!

PEOPLE SHOULD NOT JUST COME IN AND CONSUME 15 DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS IN ONE SITTING. Not Normal what so ever. Plus it's super disgusting to watch....


----------

